# R34 GTT help



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

hi guys n gals

a few quesions

1st of all.....would a R34 GTR body kit fit on the R34 GTT?
2nd.. whats the stud fitment for a R34 GTT
3rd...does anyone know of any good websites for a R34 GTT bodykit??

Thanks

FAraz:runaway:


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

sorry i posted this in the wrong place...some one post it on the general chat forum please


----------



## Andy Kain (Sep 3, 2004)

SENSASIAN said:


> hi guys n gals
> 
> a few quesions
> 
> ...


1. Yes it will, you will need a GTR bonnet though
2. Standard 5 stud wheels
3. There are plenty, have a look here Knight Racer - Bodykits, Carbon and Customising


----------

